# The future of Johnson's Creek even cloudier



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

http://www.detroitnews.com/2001/wayne/0111/18/b03-346377.htm

It doesn't look good guys. This is the headwaters.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

The article is incorrect in saying Johnson is the only coldwater creek in SE Michigan. Fleming Creek in Washtenaw Cty, Paint Creek in Oakland, Paint Creek in Washtenaw, Thread and Kearsley Creeks, etc. etc. 

However I agree that coldwater fisheries do not seem to be on the priority list for the watershed. 

Tom Monaghan is pushing for a golf course to be built on the upper reaches of Fleming Creek. So far he hasn't been successful but he can afford a war of attrition and just keep spending PR dollars until someone caves in.

Also, poor access (private property) on Paint Creek in Washtenaw is preventing the development of trout fishing on that stream.

It's going to take some influential sponsors to improve the trout fishery in Wayne/Oakland/Macomb/Washtenaw counties.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Yes you are right it is definitely not the only coldwater stream in SE Michigan. I noted this as I read the article as well and thought that somebody really didn't do their research.


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

I thought that they noted it as the only cold water in Wayne County which may be correct. There were some trout stockings in the Upper Rouge years ago but I think that Johnson Creek is the only one capable of year round trout. After my experience this summer I am no longer convinced since the only decent gravel is usually above water.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Im sorry I had to bring this to the top, but I would like to keep everyone posted. 
The office building I work in backs up to this property and once in a while on my lunch hour I walk it just to get away from the phone and because this property is basically untouched. Ive seen rabbit, fox, deer, Red Tailed Hawks, and countless species of feeder birds including 3 bluebirds just this week. 
Maybe a quarter mile back from the office is good size hill that overlooks the property and a small spring fed lake that I believe feeds into Johnson Creek. Since the weather was so nice today I thought Id get outdoors while the getting was good so I hiked to the top of the hill only to find a two foot wood stake with a bright orange ribbon on it at the top of the hill and vehicle tracks all over. It appears the property has been sold and the surveying has begun. More surveying trucks/crews were seen along Five Mile on the south side between the prison and Napier Rd. earlier this week also.

I knew I should have bid on it when the price was only 48 million.

Rupe


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Great, the destruction begins.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Sad. Just plain sad.


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

Very sad indeed. Lets hope they leave a decent buffer zone. I must say though, I've fished the Drain a lot and although I've had fun, the experience pails in comparison to other rivers where I can get away from cities and people. The Drain gets so warm anyway though that its really not great for trout despite the fact some hearty strain of browns can grow big there. I know many guys bragg about how cold the drain is, but I think they stick there thermometers where springs come in. I"ve taken the temp in upper seventys many times. At this point I wish it would become a smallmouth stream. Anyone ever caught a small mouth in the Drain? I've caught a perch and a couple Largemouth but I think smallies might do well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2002)

They are just ripping up the land on the north side of M-14, between Sheldon and Gottferdson Rd. Started in the last week. Must of been 20 deer feeding in the newly cleared area lastweek.


----------



## Fishin' Impossible (Feb 13, 2002)

All of this is horrible.

I went out fishing there today and it was completely muddy, almost zero visibility.

Why doesn't the city stop the damage to the creek

Isn't the creek protected by some law?


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

No, it is technically Johnson's Drain. The Drain Commissioner won't change the status because it's the only drain on that side of the county. If you drive around you will see a Rouge Watershed sign on every other ditch designating it as something important. Last I checked, Johnson Creek was still neglected in this campaign, I guess the only decent stream isn't important.


----------

